# Siggy 2



## Bf109_g (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey again 

Been thinking about my final siggy idea I've thought of; MiG-23 "Flogger-D". Hope you guys can help out with this. 

Cheers.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Bf 109_G,

As requested one idea - two siggies.What do you think?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2007)

Wurger: Looks very good to me..... I hope James likes it...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

THX.


----------



## v2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

THX .


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Wurger! 

Thanks for the siggy! Could you put the first one as my signature?

James.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi James,

Unfortunately,I'm not able to do it because this can do moderators only or you.Certainly you or me can ask for this moderators.But which one of the first siggies the bigger or the smaller do you want to have?

BTW the Russian flag is really intriguing.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Wurger. 

I'll ask Chris or Erich to put the bigger signature on for me.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

OK.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2007)

I changed it for u....


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Les


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2007)

THX Les.


----------

